# [H] Warhammer: Thanquol Rule Book



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Having recently bought Warhammer: Thanquol I find myself with a rule book that I have no use for, since I don't play Warhammer Fantasy.

If there's anybody who wants the End Times rulebook for the new Skaven units and all the campaigns from Warhammer: Thanquol (which includes the Fall of Karak Eight Peaks, the Siege of Nuln, the Fall of Lustria and the Doom of Karaz-a-Karak) in full colour hardback and didn't want to pay £45 for it, I would be willing to part with mine for less. I'd say around £20 would be fair, a little less than half-price of the full product. (I am willing to negotiate a bit here.)

(The softback book is out yes, but that's still £40 and you can't get the rules separately.)

Quick note: I am *NOT* selling the bigger lore book. I wanted that. Only the rule book, Book II, is for sale if anyone is interested.


LotN


----------

